# I didn't fall off my diet



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 1, 2005)

I leapt off the cliff saying "YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA" and "GERONI@$^*+!&MOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!" 


But seriously, I tackled too many things at once, mental health, smoking [successful 5 weeks clean ], drinking [unsuccessful so far] and weight[  ] 

Yep, yep I admit, I'm a whack-job with idle hands who likes to drink and weighs too much. 

My doc is working on my meds [most of which affect weight] for my depression and PTSD related issues, and setting realistic goals for drinking. I figured if I didn't have FOOD to comfort me that I would truely, for real, honestly, no doubt GO NUTS!!!!!! 

And let me tell ya...........that pizza roll and candy bars were worth loosing my voice in the base jump. YYYYYEEEEHHHHAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2005)

PT, you had me howling with laughter. *Congratulations* on the no smoking thing! What an acheivement! As to the rest, it will come. PTSD is nothing to mess with, get those meds under control, do your therapy and worry about the weight loss later.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Alix.....we are having a high FAT and high CARB dinner TONIGHT!


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 1, 2005)

Keep up the awesome work, PT.  It sounds like your making great strides!


----------



## wasabi (Apr 1, 2005)

*PT,You have alot of stuff on your (excuse the pun) plate. I agree with taking care of the most serious problems first. Congradulations for being smoke free.

No, you are not a whack job. We all have burdens to bear. I am fighting the battle of the buldge and the buldge is winning. Good luck, you can do it.
*


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 1, 2005)

ThanksThanksThanks.


----------



## Heat (Apr 1, 2005)

*Hey Girl!*

I just read this whole thread, cause its amazing what and how people think of you, and how we veiw ourselves. Wasabi is so right, we all have our own things to bear. I love everthing you do. lol. Food, drinks, cigarettes, and too not the bikini type Hahaha. Im trying to lose weight. And i'm succeeding! But, Im on medication for high cholesterol,  Triglycerides and so forth. But, all in all love yourself first!! Take time out for you!! Fix things in your life for you! NO ONE ELSE!! Anyways thats working for me. And, im always here for you!! And, BTW Whos Willie haha i rec'd a Email from him. Pm me anytime too.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 3, 2005)

bump for bang!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 3, 2005)

It can be difficult at times, especially when your doctor says: "You need to lose weight, you need to cut back sugar or carbs, etc., you need to exercise more, don't forget to take your medicine, etc." I get really frustrated at times. I have found the best thing to do is tackle one thing at a time. By cutting back on my sugar and carbs and exercising more it has helped me lose weight and feel better. It is kind of like the domino effect. Concentrate on one thing and all the others will start to fall into place.  And if you fall off your diet, exercising, etc. don't get frustrated start right back up where you left off.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 3, 2005)

PT,

Like our doctor told my husband, work on one thing at a time.  Congratulations on stopping smoking.  My husband stopped last August.  Now we are working on weight.  We haven't worked very hard yet, but we need to get started.

 Barbara


----------

